# Current lemmings



## Jennifer (Mar 1, 2006)

i am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lemming the gucci horsebit bag in black. hopefully i'll get it soon!

what are you lemming?


----------



## Leony (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh gees, I got many lemmings on clothes and accessories Jen! lol

I'll be back with the list later.

This cramp is killing me again..


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

aww im glad i persuaded you, youll look great in them!

i am always lemming clothes and accessories lol. i saw this red bangle in accessorize yesterday and i really want it but its kinda pricey for a bangle Â£8, and i just spent like Â£80 on MU and other stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> being a student sux.


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 1, 2006)

fhi flatiron

canon rebel xt digital camera

orange twink glimmershimmer

more e/s &amp; msf


----------



## Marisol (Mar 2, 2006)

Which one is it Jennifer?

I want a purse... any will do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lindabear (Mar 2, 2006)

I want a purse too.


----------



## Liz (Mar 2, 2006)

-a balenciaga bag

-some new shoes for work that won't kill me and mess up my feet. i don't want corns or hammertoes. lol

-some new tops for work

-a new pair of jeans


----------



## ClassicGirl (Mar 2, 2006)

a lot ... haha!

some new jeans

cute tank tops for summer

blazers and dress pants for work

new shoes

purse


----------



## suzukigrrl (Mar 2, 2006)

some strappy summer shoes! I'll take just about anything, especially if it is sparkly!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 2, 2006)

Did I tell you that I got one? Granted its a imitation one but it was really nice.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks to Marisol's new avie, i'm lemming the strobe cream!


----------



## Cirean (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm having alot of fashion lemmings right now :icon_redf Tis the season! Tops mostly, I can never seem to find anything I really love. I need a new purse also.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 2, 2006)

Then my evil plan worked!:icon_chee


----------



## Maja (Mar 2, 2006)

My lemmings:

- jeans

- sandals

- bag

- jewelry esp. earrings

And I have a huge list of things to make so I'm also lemming fabric LOL


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 3, 2006)

I got my eye on this new Isabella Fiore 70's type purse - its not in my budget but I'm trying to figure out a way to fit it in.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 3, 2006)

devin and lisa, this is the FASHION forum! LMAO!

here's the love of my life (googled a pic)...







a pic with it on jess simpson (where i saw it the first time)...











ew, after seeing how big it is in that last pic, i don't think i want it anymore.

oh, and i want it in the monogram black fabric.


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 3, 2006)

Here's the bag I'm drooling over.:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 3, 2006)

I like this Gucci bag, Jenn, - I'm a "big bag" person - I can't use small purses at all. This looks nice and roomy!


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 4, 2006)

a designer bag

some big bags

a new bathing suit

a new pair of jeans

some shorts

some tanks

a trip to marshalls

stones for my cell phone

new warm vanilla sugar b&amp;bw body splash and hand soap

some new shoes

..yea and more

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 4, 2006)

right now, I just want a black formal dress and nice elegant heels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Becka (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice purses gals!

I'm totally lemming summer clothes, doesn't look anywhere near close to summer out there tho :icon_sad: I want some new tops from jacob, christie fits from VS, and patterned, calf length skirts, or basic colored knee-length pencil skirts.


----------



## Liz (Mar 4, 2006)

they have 2 sizes. she has the large. i tried on the small before, but i can't remember if i liked it or not. lol


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 4, 2006)

hm, i wonder if there's a huge difference between small and large! i want a big bag. i don't have one.

amethyst, that bag is so cute!


----------



## monniej (Mar 6, 2006)

ditto for me, becka. i have to add some hot shoes. my wish list includes roberto cavelli ankle wrap sandals, bcbg woven peep toes. throw in some jimmy choo and michael kors ankle straps and i'm good to go!


----------



## Andi (Mar 6, 2006)

well above all I NEED new jeans. I just hate jeans shopping with a passion

and besides that:

summer dress

pastel colored polo shirt with short sleaves

some new high heels

more going-out-tops


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 7, 2006)

I Love clothes and shoes like crazy so I try not to go out of my house, for real,b/c my credit card goes ouch. What pisses me off is we don't really have any NICE vintage clothing stores here. People don't like that I guess. :wassatt: I really used to get some gorgeous stuff at vintage places in the States...but right now..I'm lemming a J. Crew go-with-everything Black Bag. The Classic. And more clothes.


----------



## cuddles (Mar 9, 2006)

Right now, i want:

a Jimmy Choo clutch - probably not this year but a girl can dream

11 MAC shadows - waiting for my tript o NYC in May

Coach makeup train case (can't justify Â£56 on that sucker, but i'm trying)

That's it


----------



## Salope (Mar 9, 2006)

a hot white dress
cream colored clutch
DVF wrap dress (been wanting one for ages, can't find a pattern I like)
lacoste polo (solid &amp; striped)
more dressy tops
Gucci bag (but none are really nice this season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
Lauren Merkin clutch in cognac &amp; red
red heels, preferably open toed
cream colored shoes
Tarte bronzer
Stila eyeliners
tinted moisturizer
new blushes
baby pink lipgloss
Ok, I'll stop now before the list gets even bigger.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Mar 13, 2006)

soft gold dressy sandals - I need them for a big party in April  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

